# A no pull harness that works well!



## jasonh77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Best No Pull Harness that I've used, hands down.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the best harness, leash, collar or lead is training
and socializing and once you do it you'll think so also.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

3 posts today...all on the harness...hmmm.

I see they have a no jump harness. Do they have a 'zero drive harness'?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

neiltus said:


> 3 posts today...all on the harness...hmmm.
> 
> I see they have a no jump harness. Do they have a 'zero drive harness'?


 
that no jump harness looks like it should have a parachute attached to it! the dog looks miserable too....


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> that no jump harness looks like it should have a parachute attached to it! the dog looks miserable too....


well, I just use duct tape vs a bark collar or training to keep my dogs quiet!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

neiltus said:


> well, I just use duct tape vs a bark collar or training to keep my dogs quiet!


 
well duct tape is cheaper....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you use regular duct tape or gorilla duct tape???? :crazy:



neiltus said:


> well, I just use duct tape vs a bark collar or training to keep my dogs quiet!


----------



## jasonh77 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Duct tape*

That's pretty funny! I think that putting the duct tape on when they're barking and taking it off when they need to eat might be a bit of a pain.:crazy:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Both of those look ridiculous! The jump stop is the most stupidest thing I've ever seen. 

Do you have a dog that likes to run? Put on the jump stop, you'll never have a dog run again!!


----------



## Ruserious (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks a bit S and M.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jason, do you have a GSD? Maybe you can go to the Welcome forum and introduce yourself and tell us about your dog/s.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> do you use regular duct tape or gorilla duct tape???? :crazy:


I first started using the shiny true aluminum duct tape, but that stuff sticks so well I had to use a utility or linoleum knife to get it off. Pup would thrash too much on removal (I am working on her stays).

So now I use the gorilla tape with flames on it.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My no pull harness is a prong collar...works great...and I dont have to change anything when I want to go into training mode.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Both of those look ridiculous! The jump stop is the most stupidest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Do you have a dog that likes to run? Put on the jump stop, you'll never have a dog run again!!


No joke there! And good luck getting it _on_ the dog no less.


----------



## jasonh77 (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't realize that expressing an opinion on something that worked for me was going to strike such a chord. You all are certainly entitled to your opinion, but have a little class when you go about expressing it! I'm done with the childish banter...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome Jason, sending you a PM.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey folks, Jason is new here.. ease up!

How about posting serious methods you use in teaching your pups not to pull on the lead.

I use the turn around method. When pup forges ahead, I switch direction.

Gets one a bit dizzy, but pup soon learns he cannot pull ahead.

What do you do?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh I wasn't attacking Jason, I was just irritated with that Jump Stop thing. I mean really. It does look a tad ridiculous. Sides, who would even be able to get that on their dog? My dogs would chew that right off.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

zyppi said:


> Hey folks, Jason is new here.. ease up!
> 
> How about posting serious methods you use in teaching your pups not to pull on the lead.
> 
> ...


Personally, I like pull, and drive. I like a dog that has a little 'desire'. I expect a pup to pull, especially when I am walking her in our texas summers and she wants to hit the shade or not move. Those are not unhealthy reactions.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

zyppi said:


> How about posting serious methods you use in teaching your pups not to pull on the lead.


Why? This is an "Equipment" thread, not a training thread. If Jason wanted training techniques, he'd probably have posted in a different forum. As it were, the comments in this thread have been pointed to the equipment, not Jason himself... No harm in that!

That piece of equipment looks crazy. I am not sure how a dog can even walk in it since the loops go around the legs. There is a difference between slowing your dog down when they pull and straight up stopping them. With that harness, if you can even get it on the dog, the poor thing would hardly be able to move. Talk about a drive killer.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nobody was being mean to Jason. we were, excuse the pun, dogging on the equipement. and i have to agree with whoever posted it earlier, but they do indeed look a bit S and M. . . and he didnt ask for tips on actually teaching the dog to not pull. He posted in the equipement section regarding equipement that are similar to mild torture devices and should really be a last resort IMO.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh I wasn't attacking Jason, I was just irritated with that Jump Stop thing. I mean really. It does look a tad ridiculous. Sides, who would even be able to get that on their dog? My dogs would chew that right off.


 
exactly! Riley would refuse to move ever again if we put something like that on him. and Shasta would no joke eat it just to get rid of it.


----------

